# Toro Power Max 826 LE



## buzzhelser (Jan 26, 2019)

Can someone tell be the model year for a Toro Power Max 826 LE, Model # 38622, SN 260007250?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* 2006 Model Year. ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## buzzhelser (Jan 26, 2019)

Hey. . . thanks for taking the time to respond. From the Toro customer support website, I entered the model #, and selected the SN range, but I didn't see where it showed a model year. Would you mind expanding on how you found that?


----------

